# Question about EMT certification in another state (CA to AZ)



## lanceavil (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm moving from CA to AZ, just passed my NREMT. I was trying to find more info but I really don't know where to look. Is it possible to just take my NREMT cert and take the state exam in AZ when I get there, or do I need to get my CA card first? Would there be any issues since I went through the program here in California? I just want to know because I don't want to fork up an extra $140 for my state card if I don't need it. Has anyone moved from CA to AZ, and can explain the process to me?

Thank you 

Edit: With a bit of research, I found this:

The Bureau of Emergency Medical Services & Trauma System certifies Emergency Medical Care Technicians. Included with each initial application you are required to submit copies of current National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians registration for the level of Arizona application being submitted; and an authorized right to work in the United States document, such as a birth certificate or passport.

I'm still a bit confused as to whether there would be a problem because of me going through the program here in CA and not AZ. I read on a list somewhere (can't find it now) that I needed my NREMT AND state card from the other state, along with a refresher course.


----------



## lanceavil (Jul 26, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update in case anyone is looking into it, I called the ADHS EMS/Trauma department in AZ, they told me that with the new structure (EMT instead of EMT-B, AEMT instead of I85 or I99, Paramedic instead of EMT-P) as long as my card says EMT, it's pretty much used across all state lines now. Less confusion for everyone lol. So I just take my card, and fill out an application, pay the fees, ect and I get it. No reciprocacy issues or any of that.


----------



## nickhaps (Jul 30, 2013)

Fax paperwork and NREMT certs to AZDHS and then take a refresher course in AZ within 6 months and then you should be good.


----------

